# Carlton Kubota 66 HP wheeled unit "Parts for sale"



## swaney (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello Gang
Sold my grinder and no longer grinding. I have the following items need to sale: a. Fuel filter b. Alternator belt c. Two each sockets, one for main wheel, the other to remove nuts from the teeth d. Rubber O-ring gaskets that go on the aluminum cylinder control block e. Two each 3-1/2 diamond wheels for sharpening grinder teeth (5/8" center hole f. Diamond wheel discs about 3 or four of these. g. Murphy Switch f. toggle switch h. E-Stop. Call Swaney at 850-866-6072


----------

